# Internal Wireless won't get IP address from wireless router



## Hailmary (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a Toshiba Satellite P35-5611 notebook running XP Home. It has an built-in wireless that when I go to device manager is called Atheros AR5005GS Wireless Network Adapter. The problem I am having is this:

Recently my built-in wireless stopped pulling an IP from the DHCP of my wireless router at work. I first thought maybe it was the router but then I took it home and had the same problem. If I put the address in manually it connects fine and is able to browse the web and everything. I disabled this wireless connection and then bought a wireless card and plugged it in and that one is able to obtain an IP address with no problems using "Obtain Automatically"

I have tried disabling and enabling the device. I tried uninstalling the drivers, rebooting and letting Windows detect it and reinstall the drivers. I tried ipconfig /release and /renew. Nothing has worked so far. Any clue what else I could try or how to fix it? Or is it shot and I should just order a new one? Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I doubt this is a hardware issue. Check your Services are Started on the machine: Workstation, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser.


----------



## Hailmary (Dec 2, 2005)

Ok I will check these. However, if any of those were stopped, wouldn't that mean that when I plug in a wireless card it wouldn't work either? But it does. I am not sure what those services do or mean really though so I'll just trust you. I will check that out tomorrow and let you know. Thanks for the reply John


----------



## Hailmary (Dec 2, 2005)

Ok here is an update:

Workstation, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper are all started and set to automatic.

Computer Browser was Stopped. When I attempted to start it, here is the window that popped up

"The Computer Browser service started and then stopped, some services stopped automatically if they haveve no work to do. for example the performance logs and alert service."

After this, it was set to stopped again. Is this my problem? If so, how do I get it to start? Thanks again.


----------



## Hailmary (Dec 2, 2005)

In the properties of the wireless network connection:
Client for Microsoft Networks
File and Printer SHaring for Microsoft Networks
QoS Packet Scheduler
Some sort of protocol that I do not remember the name
and Internet Protocol TCP/IP are all checked

In Windows Firewall, File and Printer Sharing is checked in the exceptions. Just to give you a little more information


----------



## Hailmary (Dec 2, 2005)

Another update: I found out a friend that has a Toshiba Laptop is having the same problems. He claims, however, that he gets on at home using his Linksys router but cannot get on at places such as Panera and such. I think this is a little odd. It does the same thing though, is able to see the wireless networks but fails when trying to obtain an IP from them. I went with him to Panera yesterday and there was a Linksys router somewhere near (It displayed it on the "View Available Wireless Networks" and I connected to it fine. Altho was unable to get on the web which could be that the modem was turned off or it simply wasnt connect to the internet and just a network. Anyways...if anyone has any other ideas that would be great. I have no clue what is going on. Thanks


----------

